

WSJ: Google's Monopoly and Internet Freedom - seertaak
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303830204577448792246251470.html

======
lomegor
Google's response: [http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/setting-
rec...](http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/setting-record-
straight-competition-in.html)

